# Hartford Jig for D&RGW 17 Foot Caboose needed



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

I am getting ready to build the Harford D&RGW 17 foot caboose. The kit recommends using Jig J-24 to assist in alignment of the frame parts. I have built some other hartford kits and the Jigs are a big help. Do you have the jig that I could borrow or buy from you. It is no longer available from Hartford. Contact me at [email protected]


Thank You

Paul


@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I have one. I sent you an email.

Doc


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank You Doc


@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------

